# Dwarf frogs have gas! help!



## weaselnoze (Nov 30, 2006)

i had a pair of dwarf frogs. they were doing fine with the other fish and the amount of salt in the water. until recently. i noticed first that the one frog wasnt eating his shedding skin. as far as i know they are supposed to eat it as it comes off and if there is a lot of dead skin, there could be a problem. then he had what just looked like a fat full belly (much like normal just after feeding). the belly never receeded.... then he began to float. he couldnt keep himself down on the bottom! eventually he died. 2 days later my other frog is showing strong symptoms like the first frog. i pulled his butt out of the water, put him in a seperate tank with fresh spring water, no salt and added a touch of malachite green, hoping to kill any parasites.. anyone have suggestions on what is causing this or what to do?


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

Sounds like an intestinal blockage, not sure if frogs suffer it the same as fish, but shelled peas are supposed to help loosen the blockage.


----------



## weaselnoze (Nov 30, 2006)

can anyone else recomend this? where do i get shelled peas and how do i make him eat them? he's not eating anymore..

if its a blockage, wouldnt that be some impecable (sp) timing? i mean i just flushed the other one like 2 days ago from the same thing


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

weaselnoze said:


> can anyone else recomend this? where do i get shelled peas and how do i make him eat them? he's not eating anymore..


You can buy them in the market. Try to remove the shell and blanch them. I don't know if this may work but try to open their mouths so they can eat the peas.


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

Does the frog look like this? http://www.microgravity-systems.com/hymenochirus/fotos/ballonfrosch04.gif

Maracyn 2 is a medication that you should try.

Here's a good website on sick frogs:
http://fluffyfrog.com/FrogPondVetF.html


----------



## weaselnoze (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks for that resource. it appears that my frogs had dropsy. sad. i'd rather lose all the fish in my tank before these dudes. they were my fave. welp on to the next i suppose.


----------

